# Ohm readings & Temperature



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks slotking!

"...for the new racers, temperature can really vary the ohms reading! was at a race once where the temp had to be below 63! my 16.5 ohm arm was at 15.5! they were talking DQ, when I said ohm get to real room temp! the tech guy blew on it gun and show 70 degrees and it passed"

I'm learning about building some cars (BSRT SG+).
I'm trying to match up some parts 7- 6ohm arms, flex chassis, 3 ohm arms with medium flex chassis, neo traction magnets, and tall tires.

I had no idea armatures very so much.
I'm using a some economical electrical tools (temp and multi meters)

Any TOOL recommendations?

here is a quick list of what I'm doing

1. clean com on armature
2. clean end bell , tweak end bell, diamond tool clean brushes.
3. Chassis ream front axles 51 reamer, thread for aluminum posts, then clean chassis.
4. clean electrical shoes, bells choose springs
5. slap it together oil 
6.test 
7.try different magnets , springs 

Anything I missing or should try?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good thread. I've ordered a BSRT G3 that has already been pinned but it's a bare chassis. I too will be looking at armatures and such when it arrives.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> look around your home


careful with this one, my wife beat me when I grabbed her bra:freak:
she still had it on:freak::tongue:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I have most of it saved, just need $50 bucks to get the BB backup for another year!
or i need a host that can run it

Wish I could, but at this time I can only feed my kids every other day


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------

